# Escape Monthly



## Dayo Steph (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks like a spa/food box similar to Hammock pack. Each month will have a destination theme with the lure of winning a potential actual trip for two.   Cost is $50/month, they're offering a discount code (no referral link) of $10 off "for life" so the subscription is 39.99.  Code is YOURESCAPE

http://www.escapemonthly.com/

I signed up for one month. First box ships in August. I'm a little leery of being an early adopter, but I'm about to can one subscription (wantable) so this will slot in, instead)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jun 27, 2013)

Great concept, but I don't think I want to invest in a pricey sub right now.

I'm looking forward to seeing what you get!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 27, 2013)

I am curious to see how close your actual box is to the photo they have posted. It would be a interesting to see if they post full spoilers like that each month. Please keep us posted and good luck with the drawing!

(P.S. I am with you on dropping Wantable, I picked up a Limited Edition Umba Box sub instead.)


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 27, 2013)

​i just signed up, but now I don't know if I should have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The payment page told me I'd be charged now, and then monthly starting 7/27. But the congratulations page and email says they don't start until August. I don't understand why or for what I'm being charged for now, if they don't start until August? I already emailed support to clarify, but has anybody else signed up and noticed this discrepancy?


----------



## KayEss (Jun 27, 2013)

So tempted to sign up, especially with the coupon code. But I'm trying to keep my subs very, very minimal through the summer, so...


----------



## isis9515 (Jun 27, 2013)

Actually looks like a nice sub. I've just started to get into the boxes and have already found some really good ones.


----------



## MissMonica (Jun 27, 2013)

I thought this one sounded promising until I was reading through subscriptionboxes.com and the darned pop-up for this came up every thirty seconds!  It drove me freaking nuts....now I refuse to join on principle!  But I'm excited to see what everyone gets...


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​ i just signed up, but now I don't know if I should have
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I noticed that too. I'm really hoping it's not a case of charge for the next month before the first month gets shipped, like Fancybox.  That was why I dropped Fancy. We'll see.  I give them 1 month to get it done right.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus I'd really, really love a trip to Napa, my former roomie and his wife live close by and I can't afford to haul my boyfriend and myself out to see them right now.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I noticed that too. I'm really hoping it's not a case of charge for the next month before the first month gets shipped, like Fancybox.  That was why I dropped Fancy. We'll see.  I give them 1 month to get it done right.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus I'd really, really love a trip to Napa, my former roomie and his wife live close by and I can't afford to haul my boyfriend and myself out to see them right now.


 I never got a reply for my first email to them, so I sent in a message on their contact pop out on their website.  They responded back that same day, maybe because I mentioned being concerned for lack of response, lol? Who knows?

They told me that it was a mistake on their website, it should say the next charge starts August 27th, and that they will be fixing it in a couple days.

So you have the initial charge, then again in August, no charge in July. 

I'm so excited and curious about this box!  I don't like doing subs this expensive, but it seemed like something fun for me and the husband to enjoy together on a date night/weekend.  And I probably wont ever win one of the trips, but at least it is a possibility!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I figure, if the boxes are as good as the one they show, it would cost the same, if not more, to buy it all myself.  This would take the chore out of picking the things out between stores.  I figure I'll give it 2-3 months to really test it out.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 4, 2013)

This box sounds awesome, but expensive... *le sigh*  Looking forward to seeing what you get!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never got a reply for my first email to them, so I sent in a message on their contact pop out on their website.  They responded back that same day, maybe because I mentioned being concerned for lack of response, lol? Who knows?
> 
> ...


 Awesome, thanks for checking and getting back to us on the charge!


----------



## EmGee (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought this one sounded promising until I was reading through subscriptionboxes.com and the darned pop-up for this came up every thirty seconds!  It drove me freaking nuts....now I refuse to join on principle!  But I'm excited to see what everyone gets...


I won't sign up because they are in the US and I'm not at the moment.

But also they messed up spelling a region of Spain?

From the FAQ, What's inside:

""....and from Sicily to *Barsolona*."

-supposed to be BARCELONA.

Maybe I'm being nitpicky, but this is a travel box about destinations so.......


----------



## KayEss (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ""....and from Sicily to *Barsolona*."
> ...


 *cringe*


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 5, 2013)

I agree that the chance of winning a vacation is a nice draw. But then I think they are pulling money away from box items to provide the vacation for someone else.  I'm a bit pessimistic as I feel they could easily rig this up to give their friends the vacations.  Just sayin'.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I won't sign up because they are in the US and I'm not at the moment.
> ...


 Actually *THAT* was the reason why I didn't subscribe.


----------



## EmGee (Jul 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually *THAT* was the reason why I didn't subscribe.


Haha! that is so funny!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jul 5, 2013)

Itâ€™s listed on subscriptionboxes.com as having 5â€“10 items. Some that I recognize from the photo:

Tea FortÃ©: $5,

Lonely Planet guide: $5

Divine chocolate bar: $3

Mezzetta olives: $4.50

Tea honey: $5.50

Pumice brush: $5 

Greenscape body lotion: $11

Antiguan Aromas soap: $5

Even if you were lucky and got 10 items, it would probably just barely reach $50. Iâ€™m a little wary of the mention of gift certificates. 

It might not be a bad deal though, since the travel theme is interesting and the price includes shipping. It does seem like it would be fun to get, just probably more of a break-even box in terms of value.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Itâ€™s listed on subscriptionboxes.com as having 5â€“10 items. Some that I recognize from the photo:
> 
> ...


 Kind of like hammock pack, as long as they are good items, I'm not super concerned with getting a way more value than the cost of the box, but I like the mini vacation experience.  I think Hammock Pack does an awesome job of this, so I'm hoping Escape is just as good.


----------



## laelene (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to this box and couldn't resist jumping in with the introductory offer! Can't wait to get that first box... August has never felt so far away.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't know if anybody is concerned by this, but there was some interesting bait and switch going on with the company's answers, so I thought I'd share.

I was looking around to see if the first box we'd receive would be like the box they show at sign up.  I saw somebody ask on facebook about it, about a month ago, and they went ignored by the company.

So I asked them again if the box shown represents what we'll be receiving with our first box, or if it is just a stock photo of examples. Because the box they are advertising makes it seem/look like that's what size box we'll get/size of products/brands, etc.  But they had just told somebody on facebook it will only be 7-10 items monthly.  Which is like half of what they show.  I don't see how that few of products, most of which being teas or foods, will be great enough value to justify the cost.  I was expecting it to be like what they showed, because every other company-what they show is usually about what you get (product size/quantity..even though the actual products are different).  If it is only 5-10 items, even if they are high dollar luxury items, if you end up not liking or able to use 1-2 products even, it makes it a bad value to the cost of the box.  It doesn't matter if the item is expensive or luxury if you can't use it or don't like it..something the company doesn't seem to understand or acknowledge.  They just keep repeating, "I'm sure you'll love your box, it is filled with expensive luxury items!".. sigh..

The company responded back to my post that the box shown is only an example of products you could receive over the course of your subscription, not a real box.  That it is only 7-10 "luxury" items. 

Then the other girl who was told 7-10 items (prompting my question to the company), chimed in, and let us all know that the company told her by facebook it is only 7-10 items monthly, but she also asked them by email, and they told her 5+ items only. The company failed to acknowledge the discrepancy  in answers to the other girl, which also irritated me.

So, between what they show/advertise, and different answers to the same questions, and spelling mistakes--that are silly--but shouldn't be there on a TRAVEL theme box for goodness sakes (and of popular places!).. they are bait and switching already.  I'm almost entirely sure I'll be canceling my subscription after the first month.  I don't like doing business with companies that do this, and if they are already starting off doing it, it'll only become worse.

Anyways, just wanted to let you ladies know about that.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is what I would be worried about: note they label themselves a "top subscription box" and imply they have great reviews. The box hasn't shipped yet. And if anyone wants a box based on blogger boxes, check some other threads to see how representative blogger boxes may be.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 23, 2013)

Hm. Not encouraging. I figure I'll give them 1 month. I have hammock pack as a backup, which is very similar and has been consistently good. Although this month was a little meh, but overall great sub.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 19, 2013)

It is time ladies!  The long awaited day has come. 

Did anybody else that signed up get their shipping notice? 

I got mine Sunday, but it wasn't actually handed over to post office until closing time Monday/today.  Supposed to be 2 day shipping. 

I'm already sure I'm canceling once I receive the first box though.  I'm still peeved at the conflicting answers, the spelling mistakes, and exaggeration of the boxes-when they haven't even started the service.  I don't understand why so many people/bloggers are pushing this as such a great box/company, when they have had NO box to review yet!  I understand excitement for what may come of a good sub service, but to act like they are established already is just plain annoying.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is time ladies!  The long awaited day has come.
> 
> ...


 I'm only getting one box as well since I won it in a blog contest, but I'm pretty sure I won't be subscribing.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 22, 2013)

I got my box today.  Aaaaaaand I've already canceled.  I kept getting an error that the contact page couldn't be sent via their web page...conveniently, of course.  I had to contact them direct message on facebook to reach them. 

My husband was mad it was a "girl" box, not a couple's retreat getaway box like advertised.  I just laughed at the "luxury" oozing out of the box, lol. 

Just a reminder, anybody who wants to cancel after this box, you have to do it by the 24th! 

Box contains:

Moon Handbooks guide book, Mineral Essence Dead Sea Bath Salt (mine was white grapefruit eucalyptus scent), Tiesta loose leaf tea-sparkling white grape flavor, Napa Valley Wine Soap, Loofa, Deluxe floating bath candles, 100% Pure Juicy Sugar Body Scrub, Cookie Zen lemon cookies, 7th heaven natural face mask foil pack, mixture luscious lip balm-spearmint flavor...aka..cheapo generic brand lip balm.

Aside from the guide book and napa valley soap, nothing says "napa" in my opinion.  Most of the box is cheapo stuff you can find at any discount store, or you could buy it cheaper than they list.  They split up sets of stuff to pass around the boxes on some things, and sent sample sizes on the soaps.  The deluxe candles, are cheapo dollar store/craft store rose shaped candles..yep..that luxurious ladies!! *rolls eyes* 

As "extras" in the box, they included a 50$ gift card to naked wines dot com.  This is the same gift card commonly passed around in sub boxes.  Only good for 30 days from receipt..but they don't say when that technically is...which is why half the people that DO try to use it-it comes up as invalid for them.  They don't ship to all states, require 51$ minimum purchase, have expensive wines, and if it is under 100$ purchase, charge you $10 for shipping. 

And a foil packet sample of Suki body cream-mine was lavender scent, and a very nasty smelling vitamin e soap sample.

If this is the best they can do with the theme...I'm scared to see other locations.  Next box is Oregon...


----------



## Ashley Marie (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today.  Aaaaaaand I've already canceled.  I kept getting an error that the contact page couldn't be sent via their web page...conveniently, of course.  I had to contact them direct message on facebook to reach them.
> 
> ...


----------



## nellswell (Oct 4, 2013)

Is anybody else still subscribed to this box? Or have any of you had any problems with cancellation? I was initially very excited about the idea and based on some reviews it looked amazing, so (despite having a meager budget) I joined last month. Now, I'm... increasingly wishing that I hadn't. It's hard to say for sure because I haven't received a box yet but I'm mainly concerned about the customer service.

As for not yet receiving a box, so far that's understandable -- I joined in the early morning hours of the 16th, so RIGHT after the shipping date for last month's box. The "thank you" screen indicated that I'd receive last month's Oregon box, but since I technically _did_ join after the cutoff to receive last month's box, I'm okay with waiting until they ship this month's.

However, in the time waiting for my box to arrive, I've re-considered my decision to subscribe. I probably shouldn't have been so impulsive, but even with the "lifetime discount", $40 per month is a LOT to spend on one sub with my budget. And even though I was prepared to wait, I didn't know when they'd charge for a second box and kinda wanted to avoid being charged for a second one before receiving my first box. So I decided to cancel my subscription.

(In all seriousness, is that bad sub box etiquette or something? Cancelling before you receive your first box? I honestly don't know. But I'm not expecting a refund in lieu of a box or anything. I'd still like the upcoming Hawaii box, I just think it's a little too pricy to pay for any more after that -- no matter how amazing the box might be.)

So a few days ago, I emailed them via that "contact us" tab on their website. I received a response the next day, that my message had been received and was "under review" (no further instructions or indication there'd be any follow-up). Which seemed a little odd (is it _that_ difficult to answer whether or not I can cancel now, and whether I'll still receive the box?) but okay.

Today -- almost 3 days later -- I realized that I never did hear anything back from them. I went back to their website to check it out, and somehow found a separate site (? -- escape.zendesk.com) for customer service inquiries. It wouldn't let me log in with my regular password, so I annoyingly had to request another one.

Finally, I managed to get in... and saw that my "case" had been "solved." (???) I clicked on the link anyway, and saw that some representative "assigned to my case" had actually responded to me within 24 hours of my original inquiry; they just didn't bother to send it to my actual email account, or even let me know that I had a message waiting at this zendesk site.





This was my response from the representative:

Quote: Hi Tamara,

We're so sorry to hear about you ending your Escape Monthly subscription. I'd be very happy to help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Before I cancel you, may I ask if there was any specific reason for the cancellation today besides budget? We have some incredible boxes coming up, and I think you'll really enjoy them. I'd hate for you to cancel before you get to experience a box!

Please let me know if you'd like to try the box first or if I should go ahead and end your subscription  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In bliss,

Rebecca Rainbow
Expert Escapist

Maybe I'm just crabby after having to take so many extra steps to even FIND her response, but I found it very, _very_ annoying. (Plus, I clearly wrote that I'd still like to receive the box if possible, I just needed to cancel the ongoing subscription.) Is this common? Or a red flag? Or just because they're new, perhaps? There are a lot of subs I still haven't tried, but so far all the ones I've cancelled have either made it easy by including an option to cancel on their website... or responding with a brief "sorry to hear that, we hope you'll return, cancellation confirmed" email within 24 hours. Even the ones I've had to call have been cool about it and didn't press me as to whether there was "any other reason" I had to cancel. SHOULD there be another reason, Escape Monthly?

Meanwhile, the complaints on their Fb page about prize winners not receiving their supposed prizes aren't exactly making me feel better....


----------



## AsptasticAllie (Oct 4, 2013)

I just signed up for escape last week since this months box is Hawaii and my parents go to Hawaii in October every year but I've never been. I figured if I don't like an item I can give it to my mom for Christmas cause she loves Hawaii. I realized after ordering ill also have to cancel after this month due to budget but I was going to wait til I at least get shipping notice and know its left them before I cancel. I think people cancel after that point to ensure they will actually get their box they paid for. I do wish they had a way to just cancel on the site instead of having to contact them and wait for responses.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 4, 2013)

I've received my first two boxes on time.  I haven't been "wowed" by them, but I do think they provide a lot of value, and I loooove the guide books.  I think this last month (Oregon) was better than the first, but it's sooo similar in concept to Hammock Pack. I'm trying to decide which one I'm keeping. I'm giving both one more month and then one gets cut, likely Escape box.  Mainly because while the guidebooks are awesome, they keep throwing in stuff that while "local" I may not use - lots of tea, coffee, etc.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 4, 2013)

From what I've seen, it doesn't look very impressive to me with regard to the price. Comparatively, the Pop Sugar and Fancy boxes cost about the same amount but you typically get a really good value for your buck. I'll be sitting this one out.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

From what I've seen, it doesn't look very impressive to me with regard to the price. Comparatively, the Pop Sugar and Fancy boxes cost about the same amount but you typically get a really good value for your buck. I'll be sitting this one out.

Fair, I should have clarified by value, I don't mean you're getting 100$ for 40, but you're getting the $40 worth of interesting stuff. The first box was blech with the spa candles, but I actually used almost everything in it for a nice little pick me up afternoon in the tub.  I had to put the candles out, lol, my cat was trying to attack them as they floated in the tub and he fell in. Bwahahaha.


----------



## nellswell (Oct 5, 2013)

Well, the customer service person wrote back -- to my real email account -- and her response was polite and clear. Sounds like I'll be getting this month's box and my account will be cancelled after that. I did (politely) mention in my reply to her first email (when she asked if there were any other issues) that communicating with Escape Monthly was a bit difficult... due to the separate "zendesk" page, etc. She acknowledged my concerns in her response, as well.

Again, I haven't received a box yet so can't really comment on that, but I am looking forward to the Hawaii box. I do like the idea of a "travel box" (I still need to try Hammock Pack, too) and -- provided the box isn't a huge disappointment, which I'm not expecting -- am not opposed to re-subscribing when my budget's not an issue.

As for their customer service, I think any issues/inconveniences on their part might just be because they're new? (Of course, that wouldn't explain misspelling Barcelona



... but it's not like their page is rife with spelling and grammar errors.)  I've been on a sub kick and have been re-reading about some of the disaster boxes (GGG, RCB, etc.) so between that and the hefty price of EM (and not knowing when I might be charged for a second box) -- well, I might've been over-reacting with my concern about EM. But it sounds like it's something people like or they don't (rather than being an outright disaster box) and I am excited to get my box and hear about others.

Also, I kind of wish I _did_ get that Oregon box... even though it's more or less local to me (I'm in Washington) it might have been interesting to try some Pacific NW stuff I've never tried before.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi!  I just subscribed to this box - was hoping for the Hawaii version but I missed the cutoff date.  Can those of you are getting this box post pictures of the Hawaii box?  I'm really interested to see it!


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi!  I just subscribed to this box - was hoping for the Hawaii version but I missed the cutoff date.  Can those of you are getting this box post pictures of the Hawaii box?  I'm really interested to see it!

I'll post pics once I get my box. I'm hoping it gets here soon! I wish they'd send out tracking info like most other subscription companies. There will probably be a lot of people posting pictures on their Facebook page too, since they keep promising extra gifts for sharing pictures/unboxing videos. Have they announced what the next month will be?


----------



## Snolili (Oct 18, 2013)

I got the Oregon box and really liked it, however, it is a spendy box (for me at least). I nearly canceled, but Hawaii...yeah. I hope it's awesome. I'm still considering canceling after, it depends on what next month's is. Anyone hear or see any spoilers? I think last month they mentioned it was Hawaii as the Oregon boxes were shipping.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 18, 2013)

I'd love to see some international escapes in the future!


----------



## Snolili (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's the hawaii box

Tub &amp; Scrub Hawaiian Bath Salts -- Ironically in Oregon Rain scent. ($10) : Smells nice, love bath salts, it's about the size of a large spice shaker.   Gentle Scrubb Facial buff ($7) : Cute, def goes with the spa escape theme, but mine smells funny   Seashell Lei (5.99): The paper says it's made withBig Island Shells. Hubs, who's from Hawaii, since it's not, probably made in the Phillipines. It's a cute addition, tho. Would have rather one of the kukui nut necklaces since I find them prettier, but that's just me.    Hawaii Host Dark Chocolate Covered Macadamias ($2) : Dark Chocolate!! Nom. I love these so much. I just wish it was bigger. There's only two pieces.   Honey Girl Organics Face &amp; Eye Cream + Nice Cream ($62) : Not sure if I believe the MSRP, and it smells sort of odd. The Face/Eye cream is in a nice container, the eye cream is tiny, like one of those little loose glitter pots. I like the fact it's organic, but I don't see an igrediants list. It did come with a 15% coupon.    Big Island Travel Guide ($17.99) : The goodies seem to come from all over, so I would have prefered a more generic Hawaii guide, but I've never been to the Big Island (Hubs is from Oahu, so we always go there), so this is nice, since he keeps promising to take us to other islands.    Ola Body Butter -- Coconut ($10) : It's a 2 oz container, not huge. Ingrediant list is hard to read. However, it does say it's wildecrafted, locally sourced, and organic. I like that.   Personal Paradise Lime Coconut Body Wash (9.95): This was missing from my box.    Royal Hawaiian Orchards Papaya Lime Macadamia Crunch ($4.15) : Snack made of nuts and dired fruit. No HFS! Gluten free, GMO free. They're very cunchy.However, both snacks have nuts in it. We don't have treenut allergies, just peanut allergies, but some people do, so I feel bad for them, since last month it was the same thing, two nut snacks. They could have gone with dried papaya, salted plums, or some other non-nut snack.       Alaea Hawaiian Sea Salt (14.99): Beautiful glass and cork container of sea salt. The salt has a pretty red color. There's no weight on it, but it's about the size of a shot glass. I like trying different kinds of sea salt, so this is fun.    All-Box Bonus: This is not made in Hawaii, which is why it's a bonus. Tiesta Tea, Immunity, in Maui Mango (7.99) : This sounds yummy. It's roobis tea combined with pinapple, mango, strawberries, orange, safflower, and marigold. Once again, it's a loose leaf tea. I have a tea ball, but it would have been nice to include  resuable tea-bag or something for the people who don't have one.    Mystery item: There was a little tube of coconut hand lotion (purse-sized). I'm hoping this is one of the bonus items promised to people who posted a picture of their box and not a replacement for the shower gel. As nice as it smells, I'd rather have shower gel, but if it's my mystery bonus, I'm happy. Actually, they were supposed to include two bonuses, unless I missunderstood. One for posting a pic of your box, one for sharing their promo, of which I did both. I emailed them about this and the missing item, so we'll see.     
The Verdict: According to the MSRP it's a pretty high-value box. To me, personally, I will use most of the items mysefl. Very little will end up in the gift box, so I'm fairly happy.

I'm still waffling if I want to cancel or not, but next month is Vermont! I might have to hang on for one more month...


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Here's the hawaii box

Tub &amp; Scrub Hawaiian Bath Salts -- Ironically in Oregon Rain scent. ($10) : Smells nice, love bath salts, it's about the size of a large spice shaker.   Gentle Scrubb Facial buff ($7) : Cute, def goes with the spa escape theme, but mine smells funny   Seashell Lei (5.99): The paper says it's made withBig Island Shells. Hubs, who's from Hawaii, since it's not, probably made in the Phillipines. It's a cute addition, tho. Would have rather one of the kukui nut necklaces since I find them prettier, but that's just me.    Hawaii Host Dark Chocolate Covered Macadamias ($2) : Dark Chocolate!! Nom. I love these so much. I just wish it was bigger. There's only two pieces.   Honey Girl Organics Face &amp; Eye Cream + Nice Cream ($62) : Not sure if I believe the MSRP, and it smells sort of odd. The Face/Eye cream is in a nice container, the eye cream is tiny, like one of those little loose glitter pots. I like the fact it's organic, but I don't see an igrediants list. It did come with a 15% coupon.    Big Island Travel Guide ($17.99) : The goodies seem to come from all over, so I would have prefered a more generic Hawaii guide, but I've never been to the Big Island (Hubs is from Oahu, so we always go there), so this is nice, since he keeps promising to take us to other islands.    Ola Body Butter -- Coconut ($10) : It's a 2 oz container, not huge. Ingrediant list is hard to read. However, it does say it's wildecrafted, locally sourced, and organic. I like that.   Personal Paradise Lime Coconut Body Wash (9.95): This was missing from my box.    Royal Hawaiian Orchards Papaya Lime Macadamia Crunch ($4.15) : Snack made of nuts and dired fruit. No HFS! Gluten free, GMO free. They're very cunchy.However, both snacks have nuts in it. We don't have treenut allergies, just peanut allergies, but some people do, so I feel bad for them, since last month it was the same thing, two nut snacks. They could have gone with dried papaya, salted plums, or some other non-nut snack.       Alaea Hawaiian Sea Salt (14.99): Beautiful glass and cork container of sea salt. The salt has a pretty red color. There's no weight on it, but it's about the size of a shot glass. I like trying different kinds of sea salt, so this is fun.    All-Box Bonus: This is not made in Hawaii, which is why it's a bonus. Tiesta Tea, Immunity, in Maui Mango (7.99) : This sounds yummy. It's roobis tea combined with pinapple, mango, strawberries, orange, safflower, and marigold. Once again, it's a loose leaf tea. I have a tea ball, but it would have been nice to include  resuable tea-bag or something for the people who don't have one.    Mystery item: There was a little tube of coconut hand lotion (purse-sized). I'm hoping this is one of the bonus items promised to people who posted a picture of their box and not a replacement for the shower gel. As nice as it smells, I'd rather have shower gel, but if it's my mystery bonus, I'm happy. Actually, they were supposed to include two bonuses, unless I missunderstood. One for posting a pic of your box, one for sharing their promo, of which I did both. I emailed them about this and the missing item, so we'll see.     
The Verdict: According to the MSRP it's a pretty high-value box. To me, personally, I will use most of the items mysefl. Very little will end up in the gift box, so I'm fairly happy.

I'm still waffling if I want to cancel or not, but next month is Vermont! I might have to hang on for one more month... 


I'm such a sucker for spoilers. I always tell myself I won't peek and I'll wait to be surprised, but every single time I just have to peek. I like almost all the items in this box, so I'm excited to get it hopefully by Monday. 

I feel like if I continue my subscription I'll end up having a lot of soap, shower gel, and lotion in a pretty short period of time. I still haven't even used half of the Rose-scented lotion, and barely made a dent in the bar soap from last month. I kind of wish they had smaller sizes and lowered the price of the box? But maybe I feel that way because I'm used to all my beauty sample boxes. 

But now that I know the next one is Vermont, I'll be sticking with them for at least another month. I used to live in Vermont, so I'm already imagining exactly which brands they'll be including...


----------



## Snolili (Oct 19, 2013)

Yes, I wish they offered a $20 mini option with less products or smaller sizes and no guide. I did love the soap from last month, though I'm  not much for lotions or lip balms.


----------



## AMaas (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the box contents, @Snolili!


----------



## had706 (Oct 19, 2013)

I agree with the mini box comment. If they did a smaller one for $15 -$20 I would definitely try that out. This just has a bit too much in it for me to want every month.


----------



## AsptasticAllie (Oct 20, 2013)

I really enjoyed my Hawaii box loved the chocolate specially since my parents had brought me hello kitty ones from that company back in 2011 when they went to Hawaii. Some of the items will be used as Christmas gifts for my parents but I can't wait to use the bath salts just wish it had been a Hawaiian scent not Oregon rain


----------



## AsptasticAllie (Oct 20, 2013)

Just checked my box I think the lotion was supposed to be a body wash its the scent and company that was supposed to be body wash. My box had a Ostara organics oatmeal and honey soap that looks like it was my mystery gift since its not listed. I wish they would have sent body wash instead of the lotion like the info card said but maybe they ran out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Snolili (Oct 20, 2013)

So, I guess I didn't get a bonus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did both things, too. I saw on their FB page that some people got sachets.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm a little frustrated that instead of the full sized body wash that they had in the pamphlet for $9.95, a lot of people got a sample sized lotion worth only $2.00. And the Honey Girl Face and Eye Cream is only $30.99, so I'm not sure why they would write $62. That's stretching it a little too far. Not to mention the facial buff pad is $1.26, not $7.00.

I actually like this month's box more than I thought I would and I'll definitely use most of the items I got. I just don't like it when companies make up inflated prices, it makes them seem really untrustworthy. 

Also, I didn't get any bonus items either and I did both things as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Snolili (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, I just got a reply from CS that everyone got the tiny lotion instead of the shower gel. They completely ignored my question about the bonuses and seem to be ignoring everyone on FB. I asked CS about the bonus again. It's stupid, but if you advertise it,it's nice to get it, especially since some people did get things.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 22, 2013)

I sent an email about a damaged item and also asked about the bonuses, and they just ignored the bonuses part. At least they'll send me a replacement for the body butter that leaked everywhere. 

I'm glad they finally sent out an email to everyone about the small lotion bottles, but it would have been nice if we had gotten emails explaining the situation beforehand. I probably would be more sympathetic and understanding if they had done a better job with the communication. It's a shame, because I really like the concept of Escape Monthly. I hope they get their act together with customer service and all.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 22, 2013)

Heart to Heart Deals and Reviews is removing her review of Escape Monthly from her #YouTube channel. Read why.
https://www.facebook.com/HeartToHeartDealsAndReviews/posts/680329288646160

Sorry about this rant but I don't like doing reviews for companies that lie to their subscribers. I am removing the Escape Monthly review from my youtube. This is why: Yes it is a good company I don't think the value is worth the 49.95 though. Also I got an email today saying they misprinted the card bc it said we were supposed to get the coconut body wash full size but they sent out a lotion sample. Well then on facebook they said bc of the messup they were sending it out in next month box. So I asked them since I unsubscribed and was supposed to get it in this box would they send it to me since they are the one that messed up they said since I unsubscribed they couldn't. Which is crappy bc that is one product that was supposed to be in my box that wasn't. So I DO NOT REPEAT DO NOT recommend Escape Monthly, very bad customer service and they do not fix the problems they created!


----------



## Snolili (Oct 23, 2013)

they're being weird about the bonus, telling me there was no bonus but the tea. But why would everyone get a bonus when they said you'd get a bonus for doing this or that? Also some people got this or that as an extra. It makes me wonder...  If you're not going to send them, don't offer.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 23, 2013)

They told me the same thing! So irritated with Escape Monthly right now.


----------



## brandyk (Oct 23, 2013)

I am also irritated by the inflated pricing, and the back &amp; forth. Another subscription box reviewer had to resort to the BBB to get the giveaway box sent out to her winner (fortunately mine received hers). I think the box itself is fine, it's just a weird company. I think they overestimated their market (that huge huge blogger blitz where everyone in the world gave away a box). Has anyone redeemed the vacation? What's the catch? Because I don't know if they really have enough subscribers to foot the bill.


----------



## Snolili (Oct 23, 2013)

I got another reply from customer service. The tea, which everyone recieved and was printed on the card, was aparently the bonus for both sharing the promo and posting the photo. I don't think that's entirely fair. Aparently the soaps, sachets, and lip balms other people recieved werea seperate promotion. I canceled. I don't feel like I should have to spend days with CS to get an answer. I feel a little betrayed, between the switcheroo with the lotion and this gift fisaco. They def have a communication problem. I really wanted the Vermont box, but this is uncool.


----------



## Snolili (Nov 29, 2013)

Did anyone get the vermont box? I looked it up and I'm glad I canceled. It looked "meh" to me. I have to admit, I'm tempted by their holiday box. I have to just. say. no.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 3, 2014)

New York is this months box?


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 4, 2014)

Probably should have looked at this thread before subscribing... but I couldn't resist the 50% code... and New York!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's to hoping that it's a good month! Are people still subscribed to Escape Monthly? XD


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New York is this months box?
Yes!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 5, 2014)

Yep - i unsubscribed over December and was sooo pissed I missed the Italy box. I re-subbed. I also get hammock pack, and I'm thinking i'm going to unsub from hammock pack and just keep escape box. The value has been higher and i'm using almost everything they send.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rory (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Probably should have looked at this thread before subscribing... but I couldn't resist the 50% code... and New York!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's to hoping that it's a good month! Are people still subscribed to Escape Monthly? XD 
I probably should've looked at this thread before subscribing as well... but I couldn't resist the 50% off code either. I'm sad I missed the cutoff date for New York.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I probably should've looked at this thread before subscribing as well... but I couldn't resist the 50% off code either. I'm sad I missed the cutoff date for New York. 
I have to say, their customer service has been amazing so far! I was a little confused with the way they process their payment, but they were super friendly and their response time was super fast. 

PS: according to their CS, the destination for next month is Ireland!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 19, 2014)

Oooh I would love an Ireland box!  What is the coupon code?


----------



## Rory (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooh I would love an Ireland box!  What is the coupon code?
It's a $24.99 voucher for your first box from PlumDistrict.com.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooh I would love an Ireland box!  What is the coupon code?
It's a $24.99 voucher for your first box from PlumDistrict.com.


THANK YOU!!! Just went and snatched that right up!  My hubby loves Ireland, so it'll be a fun March treat to share!


----------



## Rory (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
THANK YOU!!! Just went and snatched that right up!  My hubby loves Ireland, so it'll be a fun March treat to share!  
You're welcome! I think I might wait for another month because I have too many subscription boxes coming next month.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 19, 2014)

> THANK YOU!!! Just went and snatched that right up! Â My hubby loves Ireland, so it'll be a fun March treat to share! Â


 Ahh I hope it is an Ireland box then! (And it should be, as their CS doesn't have any reason to mislead since she was trying to get me to stay subscribed by telling me the March destination)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 19, 2014)

That's what it says on the site! It better be right or I'll be quite unhappy! That's the whole reason I'm signing up!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 19, 2014)

Did anyone get the NY box?


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's what it says on the site! It better be right or I'll be quite unhappy! That's the whole reason I'm signing up!
Oh cool, it's already on the site!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so glad! I hope you love it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone get the NY box?
Not yet! Mine just shipped out today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 19, 2014)

> Not yet! Mine just shipped out today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I can't wait to see what you guys get! I almost signed up for one!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't wait to see what you guys get! I almost signed up for one!
I'll definitely be posting photos on my blog when I get it!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box today!
Aw man bummed I missed it, looks like I would have loved that box! Great review thanks for sharing!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aw man bummed I missed it, looks like I would have loved that box! Great review thanks for sharing! 
You're more than welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And thank you for reading/visiting my blog!


----------



## Superfish19 (Feb 23, 2014)

I got the plum deal too. Excited about the Ireland box it is on my bucket list.


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 23, 2014)

If you use coupon Maybrooks20 on Plum District you can get it for $20. Awesome deal!

I think I'll try a box!


----------



## EevieK (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you use coupon Maybrooks20 on Plum District you can get it for $20. Awesome deal!

I think I'll try a box!
Awh, darn it! I paid $25 using the 50% off offer on Groupon. Still, not a bad deal!

I'm looking forward to the Ireland box. I'm from Dublin and have been feeling homesick as of late!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 24, 2014)

Got this email from Escape Monthly today, in case anyone's interested in some spoilers!


----------



## EevieK (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got this email from Escape Monthly today, in case anyone's interested in some spoilers!





My mam is constantly baking soda bread. I might give the one that comes in this box to her just so I can hear her proclaim that "it's not as delicious as our family recipe" haha.

Hmm...I'm guessing shamrock/clover seeds. 
I'm hoping for some of my most missed snacks, like cadbury bueno bars, mars bars, lion bars...curly wurlys. Anything chocolate! 

As for body cream I have no idea.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My mam is constantly baking soda bread. I might give the one that comes in this box to her just so I can hear her proclaim that "it's not as delicious as our family recipe" haha.

Hmm...I'm guessing shamrock/clover seeds. 
I'm hoping for some of my most missed snacks, like cadbury bueno bars, mars bars, lion bars...curly wurlys. Anything chocolate! 

As for body cream I have no idea. 
Looking at your profile on the side, since you live in LA, you should be able to get all of those listed chocolate bars from specialty markets near you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I live in California too (NorCal) and I've been able to buy all of those in a number of super markets.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EevieK (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looking at your profile on the side, since you live in LA, you should be able to get all of those listed chocolate bars from specialty markets near you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I live in California too (NorCal) and I've been able to buy all of those in a number of super markets.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I totally can, but I hate how overpriced they are! I can get those candies for 60 cents back home, no way in hell am I paying $5 here! (Looking at you, RocketFizz!)
My aunties send me "care packages" every now and then, and my mom's best friend owns an import store. When I'm visiting my parents I stock up, LOL.


----------



## Rory (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe someone who got the New York box can answer my question: how is the chocolate sauce. Is it delicious or just okay? The reason I am wondering is because if it is really good I might decide to buy the New York box. (There are some boxes left according to their site.)


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe someone who got the New York box can answer my question: how is the chocolate sauce. Is it delicious or just okay? The reason I am wondering is because if it is really good I might decide to buy the New York box. (There are some boxes left according to their site.)
Loved it! It was the second thing I finished off (the first being the gourmet shortbread cookies - not the taxi ones). Personally I love fudge so the fudge sauce that they included was hands down my favorite thing. Everything else was just okay to me. XD


----------



## Alexia561 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got this email from Escape Monthly today, in case anyone's interested in some spoilers!
I waited to join as I wasn't thrilled with the thought of a NY box, so very excited that the next destination is Ireland! Can't wait to get my first box!


----------



## raindrop3287 (Feb 27, 2014)

I just signed up for my first box and used the Groupon deal.  I hope we get great things in the box!  I'm excited!


----------



## Rory (Mar 12, 2014)

Does anyone know what next months destination is going to be?


----------



## Superfish19 (Mar 16, 2014)

Just received an email saying my box shipped. Next month is Mexico.


----------



## EevieK (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just received an email saying my box shipped. Next month is Mexico.
Hm... I would have thought May would have been Mexico, May having  Cinco de Mayo and all.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 16, 2014)

Eeeek mine too!  I already cancelled the account so I wouldn't automatically be charged for April.  I want to see if I feel the box is worth $50 before continuing.


----------



## Superfish19 (Mar 16, 2014)

I got mine with the plum code for 25. I believe they had Mexico as the next city on the website. I could be wrong. Mexico for May would make more sense. I'm going to cancel. 50 is way too much for me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 17, 2014)

My Ireland box's tracking has picked up!  Originating from Oregon, and it weighs FOUR POUNDS!!!

Anyone else have updated tracking?


----------



## mstlcmn (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Ireland box's tracking has picked up!  Originating from Oregon, and it weighs FOUR POUNDS!!!

Anyone else have updated tracking?
Mine is the same! I am so excited about this one


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 17, 2014)

Me too @mstlcmn !!!  I wish they'd give me an estimated delivery date, but because mine has to go all the way across the US, I'm pretty sure someone else will get theirs first!


----------



## Superfish19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Mine is 4 lbs too! Mine is suppose to come on Friday. Great way to start the weekend.


----------



## feemia (Mar 18, 2014)

Mine is scheduled to be delivered today! Finally a sub that doesn't take 2 weeks to get from the other side of the country to me. This will be my first box.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 18, 2014)

That's awesome! [@]feemia[/@] can you give us pics and/or a list of contents once you get your box?


----------



## feemia (Mar 18, 2014)

The retail prices add up to $78.08.  The individual prices are about what I'd expect to pay in a gift or specialty shop, except for the lotion.  I don't see anything in the list of ingredients that makes this 3.3 oz tube worth $31.49.

The shortbread is delicious


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 18, 2014)

THANK YOU!!!!

My thoughts (prior to receiving the box):

LOVE the food items!  Hubby loves coffee, I love tea, we both love shortbread, the soda bread mix will be a fun thing to do with the kids, and chocolate is ALWAYS welcome.

On the non-food items... slightly more meh.  The guidebook is pretty cool, hubby will definitely like it.  Hoping I can keep those shamrock seeds alive, I have a black thumb.  And the lotion will absolutely depend on how it well it works after a few uses.  It better be miraculous at that price!!  I do kind of wish there was more of an emphasis on non-food items, but it's not a surprise after seeing reviews of last month's New York box.

Thanks so much for sharing! I really appreciate it!


----------



## EevieK (Mar 19, 2014)

From what I can see thus far, I like this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Tea is HUGE in Ireland. We don't just drink it in the afternoon/evening (which is dubbed "tea time") we drink it in the morning...and evening..and night. We drink a lot of tea, haha. Very happy to have more! Back home we add in milk and a spoon of sugar...heavenly. &lt;3

Shortbread is popular back home (helloooo Walkers) so I'm happy to have those. 

The soda bread mix already has my mom using her shifty eyes, haha. We use the family recipe that's been passed down for decades, so we'll see if this mix measures up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think that's coffee? I drink a lot of coffee, so that's fine. Kinda nothing special for me. I used to work at Starbucks and have a huuuuge coffee stash. This will probably be gifted.

Chocolate is chocolate. And I'm TOTALLY ok with it, haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Butler's isn't my favorite from back home, but it will be devoured!

I've never heard of that lotion or brand before. I have a lot of other lotions open right now, but it will get used up eventually.

I knew there would be shamrock seeds! Shamrocks are pretty durable, so I wouldn't worry too much about killing them. I kill fake flowers and I still keep my shamrocks alive, haha. They do tend to...spread. So be careful. 

Overall, I'm pleased. Kind of wish there was less of a focus on food. Don't get me wrong, I'm a TOTAL foodie and everything will be used, but there are so many things that I can think of that would have made this box refelct Ireland a bit more. I don't think it's worth the $50; I'm glad I paid $25. This box was fun to try, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 19, 2014)

@EevieK  that's exactly how I drink my tea!  Now I'm even more excited to try the "Gift of the Gab"! (and I love that name!)

 I'm glad to hear that the shamrock seeds are durable.  I think I'll only grow them indoors, my hubby is *very* particular about our lawn (can't blame him, really, our whole neighborhood is full of lawn fanatics and they all feed off of each other.  I just roll my eyes, lol).  But it'll be a great science project for the kiddos!

I wish they had given us just ONE thing that could have been kept permanently.  Aside from a book, I mean.  Especially because tour guides become obsolete very quickly.  But, I'm glad i got to try this box for $25.  It's not something I'll sign up for on a permanent basis, but it was very fun to try!


----------



## Superfish19 (Mar 19, 2014)

We'll not a fan of tea or coffee. But I can keep them for gifts. Definetly glad I canceled and only tried it for 24.99. But $50 I'd be quite bummed.


----------



## katyrn (Mar 19, 2014)

I got the $25 deal off of groupon with the idea that I would order the March box. But after seeing the spoilers weeks ago, I decided to wait for a different month. Now that they've announced the next destination as Mexico, I guess I'll be waiting another month. I live in Texas and that is just too close to Mexico to get really excited about a Mexico box. Here's to hoping May is more enticing!!


----------



## EevieK (Mar 20, 2014)

My mom watched me open the box; she had so much fun looking through it with me (as well as stealing my chocolate). She was telling me my grandma used to take me into one of the Bewley cafes during our Saturday trips into Dublin, it was "our thing". She also told me that most of the Bewleys have closed now. I pulled out the book and we were looking through it (and laughing at some of the vocab they had in the back...some of those are very old terms! Feck is still very relevant, haha!) We found the stores my Grandfather's family used to own pictured, which was cool. I didn't expect this box to be so sentimental for me! I'm glad I ordered this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Superfish19 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katyrn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the $25 deal off of groupon with the idea that I would order the March box. But after seeing the spoilers weeks ago, I decided to wait for a different month. Now that they've announced the next destination as Mexico, I guess I'll be waiting another month. I live in Texas and that is just too close to Mexico to get really excited about a Mexico box. Here's to hoping May is more enticing!!
When they were trying to get me to keep my subscription they were telling me that next month was Mexico. I'm like I live in a large Hispanic community in Florida. I can get pretty much any product from Mexico at one of the many stores in my town. I even teach a class where my students speak very little English mostly Spanish.


----------



## Rory (Mar 20, 2014)

I signed up for the Mexico box with my voucher from Plum District. I'm not sure if I am going to stay subscribed or not after this box. From all of your experiences, is this a hard box to cancel?


----------



## Superfish19 (Mar 21, 2014)

No it's not hard to cancel. I just emailed them and they got back with me pretty quickly.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Mar 21, 2014)

I'd love to get the Mexico box. Does anyone know of any type of discounts that are running? I'd love to get it for $25, kicking myself for not getting the plum district deal


----------



## Superfish19 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'd love to get the Mexico box. Does anyone know of any type of discounts that are running? I'd love to get it for $25, kicking myself for not getting the plum district deal
I've seen the code MEXICOESCAPE gets you 20% off. But they're a bunch of 20% off codes floating around. My box was suppose to come today but it didn't. Oh 

well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Girlee84 (Apr 16, 2014)

There's another Plum District deal going on today for this, making the box $25! And you can even save the coupon if you don't want this month's Mexico box. I loved my Ireland box, but I'm just kind of meh about Mexico so I'm already waiting to hear what's coming in May! 

http://www.plumdistrict.com/moms/discount/everywhere/deals/escape-monthly-vacation-in-a-box-destination-themed-local-products-free-shipping-CHRKph


----------



## gcc69 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Girlee84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's another Plum District deal going on today for this, making the box $25! And you can even save the coupon if you don't want this month's Mexico box. I loved my Ireland box, but I'm just kind of meh about Mexico so I'm already waiting to hear what's coming in May! 

http://www.plumdistrict.com/moms/discount/everywhere/deals/escape-monthly-vacation-in-a-box-destination-themed-local-products-free-shipping-CHRKph
they've recently posted that it's California -- "this Escape will be packed with some of the most valuable items weâ€™ve ever featured," so now I'm totally curious!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 15, 2014)

My escape monthly box shipped today... so excited !!!


----------



## LadyManah (May 19, 2014)

Anyone else not get a shipping notice? I used a Living Social coupon and I haven't gotten any emails about the box shipping.


----------



## gcc69 (May 19, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Anyone else not get a shipping notice? I used a Living Social coupon and I haven't gotten any emails about the box shipping.


When did you place the order? Maybe you were too late for the May box and will start with June? I got a tracking number on Friday and it arrived today (USPS two day priority mail).


----------



## LadyManah (May 19, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> When did you place the order? Maybe you were too late for the May box and will start with June? I got a tracking number on Friday and it arrived today (USPS two day priority mail).


I placed the order on May 6th. They had a bunch of posts after saying they still had spots left, so I don't think I placed the order too late!


----------



## LadyManah (May 21, 2014)

OK, I finally got an email saying my box will ship this Friday and they sent a tracking number. Thanks for the help @@gcc69


----------



## gcc69 (May 21, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> OK, I finally got an email saying my box will ship this Friday and they sent a tracking number. Thanks for the help @@gcc69


Sorry, meant to reply before that you definitely seemed to order in plenty of time. Others with the Living Social deal have also posted that they didn't get tracking and some have said that their box just showed up. I used a Plum District voucher and got my tracking number on time and the box arrived quite quickly (as mentioned...)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 21, 2014)

My box arrived today.  Was not to crazy about it.  Hope you all like your boxes though


----------



## betsye (Jun 19, 2014)

I got my Las Vegas box today and while I might not like all of the items, I think it gave a really good Vegas theme. I cancelled my subscription soon after signing up because I was afraid I wouldn't like the box, but I am thinking of re-subscribing to the Escape Mini box.


----------



## Girlee84 (Jul 16, 2014)

betsye said:


> I got my Las Vegas box today and while I might not like all of the items, I think it gave a really good Vegas theme. I cancelled my subscription soon after signing up because I was afraid I wouldn't like the box, but I am thinking of re-subscribing to the Escape Mini box.


 I felt the same about the Vegas box. I only kept the toffee (soo good!) and gave the rest to a friend whose hubby loves Vegas. I thought about cancelling this month, but stuck with it. Fingers crossed the India box is a good one!

Oh, and someone posted on their FB page they were hoping for Japan or Paris next and Escape commented "your wish might just come true in August."


----------



## gcc69 (Jul 20, 2014)

Girlee84 said:


> I felt the same about the Vegas box. I only kept the toffee (soo good!) and gave the rest to a friend whose hubby loves Vegas. I thought about cancelling this month, but stuck with it. Fingers crossed the India box is a good one!
> 
> Oh, and someone posted on their FB page they were hoping for Japan or Paris next and Escape commented "your wish might just come true in August."


I loved the Vegas box although I didn't like my shot glass's design as much as some of the others, but it wasn't a big deal to me in the long run...

They've been hinting about a Paris/France box for a few months now...


----------



## gcc69 (Jul 31, 2014)

They just released a few spoilers for the Paris box: hand cream from the Institut Karité Paris worth $26 dollars and a _Rick Steve's Pocket Paris_ guidebook. Interesting that they are switching from Moon guides to Rick Steve.

They are also doing a $50 special anniversary box--best products of all of the past boxes

http://escapemonthly.com/deals/anniversary-box/


----------



## Angel's Beauties (Aug 1, 2014)

Rick Steve's I am sure is much cheaper. Smarter for them. I just hope the quality is there. I will be really curious how the Escape to Paris compares with 1000 places Paris.


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 1, 2014)

I just signed up today for this just to get the Paris box. I know I won't stay subscribed because it's not really something I can afford monthly but Paris just sounded so nice...


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 1, 2014)

Angel's Beauties said:


> Rick Steve's I am sure is much cheaper. Smarter for them. I just hope the quality is there. I will be really curious how the Escape to Paris compares with 1000 places Paris.


I didn't order the 1000 Places since I am not a crazy huge fan of France, HOWEVER I am basically curious or interested in ANY travel-related boxes so I can't wait to see what ends up in 1000 Places _as well as _how it'll compare to Escape Monthly's Paris. 

I've been getting Escape Monthly since Dec.'s Italy box, but I switched accounts a few months ago in order to take advantage of the discounted three month subscription voucher from Living Social. The Paris box is my last of that subscription deal; I am thinking of then switching to the mini-box. Since they've been doing a mini-version, I've almost been finding the contents to be just as good or interesting as the regular box. 

I was getting TravelBox as well, and they've TWICE sent me a Paris Luxe City Guide. 1000 Places announced early that their first box was going to be Paris [so I was also a little concerned about there being a travel guide in it], and Escape Monthly had been hinting about a Paris box for a few months so I was already expecting a guide in that one...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 15, 2014)

Did anyone get their paris box yet?  I am dying to know what is in it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 18, 2014)

It's shipping by this friday due to a delay in an item getting stuck in customs.  won't spoil that item for you.


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 19, 2014)

I got my tracking number and it's 2 day priority mail so maybe tomorrow? It shipped from Oregon.


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 19, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> I got my tracking number and it's 2 day priority mail so maybe tomorrow? It shipped from Oregon.


They just created their shipping labels. One item is arriving late to their warehouse because it was held up in customs--if you read your shipping email, it says it'll ship by Friday. They are probably creating the shipping labels and getting the pkg as ready as possible so they can ship out as soon as possible.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 19, 2014)

I  sadly missed this month but I got a great 3 month deal on living social.  I am excited for the next 3 months I am signed up for.


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 19, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> They just created their shipping labels. One item is arriving late to their warehouse because it was held up in customs--if you read your shipping email, it says it'll ship by Friday. They are probably creating the shipping labels and getting the pkg as ready as possible so they can ship out as soon as possible.


Good to know! I didn't really pay that much attention. I wonder what this "item" is that got held up? This should be a fun box!


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 19, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> Good to know! I didn't really pay that much attention. I wonder what this "item" is that got held up? This should be a fun box!


The item is coming from France, which is cool. They'd already announced it as a spoiler anyway:



Spoiler



"We had an unexpected delay getting the $26 Institut Karité Hand Cream through customs, but fortunately it was just cleared and everything is back on schedule. We're sorry for the delay, but we're sure you'll find it was worth the wait!"


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 20, 2014)

The hand cream is supposedly only in the full box, so if I got the mini box, what is the hold up?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 20, 2014)

Plus, the best of escape monthly was supposed to ship 8/15 too....


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 21, 2014)

has any shipped from this month yet? i know the notifications went out (pre-shipment) but wondering if anyone has any movement.


----------



## Schmootc (Aug 21, 2014)

No movement on mine yet and it doesn't have far to go - Lake Oswego's only a few miles from me.


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 21, 2014)

Schmootc said:


> No movement on mine yet and it doesn't have far to go - Lake Oswego's only a few miles from me.


Me neither. Tracking says it'll be two day priority mail so I was actually worried it'd arrive Saturday when I am gone for the weekend. Hoping it arrives Monday...


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mine still says shipping label created


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 24, 2014)

Did anyone get their paris box I am dying to know what you got


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 24, 2014)

Think there are boxes still in pre-shipment.


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 25, 2014)

Anyone have a shipping update for their box? Mine still shows label created.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 25, 2014)

This was put on their facebook page 20 minutes ago:

UPDATE! Whew - what a hectic weekend! As most of you know, we faced some significant delays at the borders getting some of our premium products in from Paris, including the $26 Institut Karité Hand Cream.

The good news? Paris Escapes are on their way to you now, and your tracking information should update shortly. Boxes will be arriving in the next 1-3 business days!

We hope you love them and we promise it will be worth the wait!


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 25, 2014)

I appreciate, by the way, how Escape Monthly is handling this compared to the dismal way PopSugar handled the delays with the limited edition resort box last spring. PS had delays but were vague about what was happening, then sent a small percentage of them out, then a week or two later, some more were sent, then a week after that, they finally sent the rest. (On top of one item being really poorly sewn...)

I feel like Escape Monthly has been good about why there was a hold up and responding to inquiries on their facebook page, not just replying with some canned insincere apology... I've been subscribing since Dec. and this is the first time there's been a delay and I am glad they are getting items imported from France, not French-inspired products made or purchased elsewhere!

For those interested in France, there's a new subscription box called https://getfrenchbox.com/. The Sept box is only $14 (assuming it's still available/not sold out--I've not checked).


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 25, 2014)

I heard of the france box too.  I have to wait to see what it is all about. Very leary of giving anything so new money and they don't have much info on them online.


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 25, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I heard of the france box too.  I have to wait to see what it is all about. Very leary of giving anything so new money and they don't have much info on them online.


For $14, I'll try the first one but will then probably unsubscribe; I bought I'll want to keep going at $24/month.

My Escape Monthly box's tracking says it is at the post office and should arrive on Wednesday.


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 25, 2014)

still no movement on mine


----------



## Schmootc (Aug 26, 2014)

Mine got to my local post office really early this morning and it says it should arrive today, though it's not out for delivery yet.


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 27, 2014)

Home for lunch and my box finally arrived:



Spoiler



Rick Steves Pocket Travel Guide $13
Pierre Biscuiterie French Butter Cookies $4.25
Institut Karite Paris Shea Butter Hand Cream $26
L’Abbaye de Flavigne Gourmet Candy $5
Edmond Gallot Mustard $6.25
Nuxe Body Scrub &amp; Shower Gel $16 (they sent me two shower gels though…)
Bonne Maman Strawberry Preserves $3


----------



## Sweetnsassy9058 (Aug 27, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> Home for lunch and my box finally arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@@gcc69 Any pics??


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sweetnsassy9058 said:


> @@gcc69 Any pics??


Snapped a photo with my phone but having issues getting it off my phone and I have to get back to work. I'll have to try later tonight.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 27, 2014)

that box looks great sad I missed it  way better than the paris box on quarterly I got


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh I am loving everything in the mini France box!


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Aug 27, 2014)

Mini French Escape



Spoiler


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 27, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> Home for lunch and my box finally arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of food products...


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 27, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> A lot of food products...


That didn't bother me too much since it was a mix of sweets and condiments. It was kind of a lot of bath &amp; body products for me, but I am baffled about why the box's brochure listed



Spoiler



Nuxe Body Scrub &amp; Shower Gel _and _showed a photo of _both_ products, but when I emailed Escape Monthly that I did not receive a body scrub, they replied that body scrub was not supposed to be included... Then why is it listed??? I'd rather have a body scrub than another body wash/gel... I don't use it much...


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 28, 2014)

I liked this box but not for full price.  Well, it was kind of boring, I guess.  If I had paid $50 for, it  I wouldn't be happy.  I think the Mini is a much better deal in that respect.


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 28, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I liked this box but not for full price.  Well, it was kind of boring, I guess.  If I had paid $50 for, it  I wouldn't be happy.  I think the Mini is a much better deal in that respect.


Technically I paid $24 for my regular box, about the same as the mini, since I got the Living Social voucher for a 3 month sub with a promo code, so I can't complain. It was a three month sub via Living Social, and Paris was my last of that.

I otherwise agree that the mini boxes have been just as good or better than the regular versions. I have been getting this sub since Dec., but think I'm going to take a break from Escape Monthly in Sept.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 28, 2014)

I ordered this too because it was Paris and just got it today. I thought it was cute. I like it. Not sure if it's worth the price but I still like it more than 1000 places.


----------



## gcc69 (Aug 28, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> That didn't bother me too much since it was a mix of sweets and condiments. It was kind of a lot of bath &amp; body products for me, but I am baffled about why the box's brochure listed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CS has now apologized for their confusion and said the scrub indeed should've been in the box. They are sending me one.


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 29, 2014)

Got my box. I did get the scrub and shower gel and I got the hand cream in Lily of the Valley. It smells nice but a little greasy and I would never pay $26 for it. Haven't tried the mints; Rose flavor? Cookies were good. Mustard is in the fridge;not something I would ever purchase on my own for sure. I like the little Rick Steves travel guide; nice and compact. I only tried this box because of the Paris theme and I've already cancelled; not that impressed.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 29, 2014)

This box seems was better than the 1000  places quarterly box that cost  50 dollars that I got last month . Wish I had got in on this.   I have signed up for the mini box now.


----------



## Jasujo (Sep 9, 2014)

Has anyone heard anything about the September box? I know it's supposed to be Puerto Rico themed, but that's about it. Usually they start shipping or at least billing by now, but I haven't been charged yet.


----------



## AmryAnn (Sep 9, 2014)

Got this in an email about the September box!

Also, it included the following info:

*You'll love the SWEETEST gourmet candy and the SPICIEST hot sauce that the Caribbean has to offer!*​ 
Besides these two fun products, you'll also discover 6 other Caribbean delights, PLUS a free Organic Lavender Eye Pillow to help you relax and get away.

This box is worth *$80 retail*, but with the coupon "CARIBBEAN" *it's just $39.95!*

You'll love trying all the products from this tropical paradise... _and you might be the lucky member who wins the vacation!_

Give yourself a luxury tropical experience this month... you deserve it! Don't wait—Sunday is the cutoff!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 10, 2014)

I got a box through a Rue La La deal for $29.  Only, I had a $25 credit with RLL.  So no matter what is in the Puerto Rico box, I will probably be happy with it because I only paid $4.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 13, 2014)

This is a good company. I was subscribed and the customer service is good. It just wasn't for me. I would be happier with one maybe two food products per box. Usually it's half the box or more. I was getting the $50 one for the $40 price. The value wasn't there and neither was the curation. I think they will get better though. I really would like it if they did 1-2 food, 2-3 spa/beauty, 1 trinket/home, 1 fashion. The India box was really lacking. If they had put in a scarf and a Indian inspired home decor item instead of 2 or 3 of the food items I would have been much happier. a tiny colorful keepsake box from India for rings would have been better than that popcorn and ghee.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 13, 2014)

I have a feeling they save the best for their luxe boxes and those are probably better to get than a monthly sub. I think the last one was 60 or 70$ I haven't gotten one but I saw what some people got.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 13, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> This is a good company. I was subscribed and the customer service is good. It just wasn't for me. I would be happier with one maybe two food products per box. Usually it's half the box or more. I was getting the $50 one for the $40 price. The value wasn't there and neither was the curation. I think they will get better though. I really would like it if they did 1-2 food, 2-3 spa/beauty, 1 trinket/home, 1 fashion. The India box was really lacking. If they had put in a scarf and a Indian inspired home decor item instead of 2 or 3 of the food items I would have been much happier. a tiny colorful keepsake box from India for rings would have been better than that popcorn and ghee.


That's why I didnt take any deals after India.  Even at a low price, a box that felt like it was 75% food/scent wasn't worth it for me. I made that comment on a fb post and the woman that started the post blocked me.  LOL. Well, I actually asked if it was mostly food. Then she blocked me.  Sheesh.  India could have been so much better. I've been. I know how inexpensive some lovely items could have been.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 14, 2014)

I know that's what I said! You can get so many beautiful things at a great value from India. That could have been jam packed with goodies, instead they chose Indian inspired items made in the USA. So confusing. That's not right you got blocked like that.

My experience was good with them except that I didn't like the items enough to pay that amount. France was my last box, I have to say those biscuits were really really good. I got 2 of the same product instead of the one I should have and even though I cancelled a box arrived a couple days ago with my item AND more of those biscuits in a different even better flavor. That made me very happy.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 14, 2014)

oh,the blocking wasn't from the site. it was from a trades page. some chick did it.


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 16, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I have a feeling they save the best for their luxe boxes and those are probably better to get than a monthly sub. I think the last one was 60 or 70$ I haven't gotten one but I saw what some people got.


They've only done one luxe box, which was for India. They've done other special boxes, like for the holidays, their one year anniversary, and a chocolate box around Valentine's Day...


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 20, 2014)

Does anyone have tracking information yet?  I was going to cancel right after I got a tracking e-mail but I haven't received one yet.  (I got a one-month deal through Rue La La.)


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 20, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Does anyone have tracking information yet?  I was going to cancel right after I got a tracking e-mail but I haven't received one yet.  (I got a one-month deal through Rue La La.)


If you want to cancel, you don't have to wait. You have to email [email protected] and say you want to cancel after the Sept box. You'll get an email back asking why and if you are sure, you then have to say 'yes, you are sure,' and _then _you get a cancellation confirmation. It'll take a few days. (Yes, it's kind of annoying!)

The October box is London, in case you've not heard.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't know what is up with this sub.. They charged me I august and than again this month. So far charged twice and no box has come. I have wrote them many times and they never really answer me. I got an email saying your boxes will ship soon.   I cancelled but I still have the 2 charges  I will see what they do


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 20, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> If you want to cancel, you don't have to wait. You have to email [email protected] and say you want to cancel after the Sept box. You'll get an email back asking why and if you are sure, you then have to say 'yes, you are sure,' and then you get a cancellation confirmation. It'll take a few days. (Yes, it's kind of annoying!)


Thanks, I've sent them an e-mail.  Appreciate the explanation.  $50 a month really isn't in the budget for me, even if it's something I end up loving.


----------



## mstlcmn (Sep 26, 2014)

Got my box today.....not impressed  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 26, 2014)

mstlcmn said:


> Got my box today.....not impressed  &lt;_&lt;


I skipped this month. What'd you get? I resubscribed already for London/Oct. though!


----------



## mstlcmn (Sep 26, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> I skipped this month. What'd you get? I resubscribed already for London/Oct. though!


I don't know how to do spoilers anymore but I posted a pic on Instagram, same name as here but basically it is travel book, food, and that eye pillow they kept pushing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 26, 2014)

mstlcmn said:


> I don't know how to do spoilers anymore but I posted a pic on Instagram, same name as here but basically it is travel book, food, and that eye pillow they kept pushing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hmmm... I guess they went back to the Moon guides. I thought after Paris they were switching to Rick Steves. Not feeling disapointed I didn't get this one!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 26, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> Hmmm... I guess they went back to the Moon guides. I thought after Paris they were switching to Rick Steves. Not feeling disapointed I didn't get this one!


 I got this box and I didn't like it


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 27, 2014)

Horrible box. I am really confused because I cancelled in august before they charged me and I got a box today. I was not charged last month I went back into my card statement to check if they charged me and last charge was in July for Paris. If I had paid 40 or 50 for this I would be outraged. And I'm even kind of mad I got it because now im super confused. I signed in on the site and it says my sub is active but I'm almost positive I wasn't charged. Ugh


----------



## vanstoj (Sep 27, 2014)

This was my first box and I was really disappointed!  I just visited Puerto Rico last March and I know they could have done better than this.  Some of the retail values are inflated.  In addition to the guide there were 6 other small items and I emphasize small and  1 medium item.  I am looking forward to London.  I have a 4 month sub and doubt I will continue after that.  This box was not good, especially considering how it was quite late.  Next month I get Yogi surprise and I am looking forward to seeing what that holds.  A lot of my boxes this month have been disappointments and I will probably be quitting at least 5 of them.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 27, 2014)

vanstoj said:


> This was my first box and I was really disappointed!  I just visited Puerto Rico last March and I know they could have done better than this.  Some of the retail values are inflated.  In addition to the guide there were 6 other small items and I emphasize small and  1 medium item.  I am looking forward to London.  I have a 4 month sub and doubt I will continue after that.  This box was not good, especially considering how it was quite late.  Next month I get Yogi surprise and I am looking forward to seeing what that holds.  A lot of my boxes this month have been disappointments and I will probably be quitting at least 5 of them.


 I agree with you


----------



## Schmootc (Sep 29, 2014)

I think this is my fourth month with them and the first stinker of a box. I don't think it's a bad track record though and I'm looking forward to what they do for London.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 29, 2014)

I got my box today and am super disappointed. I've only gotten one box before, Ireland and thought that one was great. This one? Not so much. I guess I didn't know what I was expecting since I don't know much except basics about Puerto Rico, but meh. I would have much rather got London, but I don't think I'll be re-subbing after cancelling. I was honest and said I wasn't into it, I hate to elaborate saying it was horrible because they're so nice.

The saving grace for me was the free lavender eye mask and cocnut candle, even if it is tiny. Other than that, I don't the contents match the price. I got a deal for half price, but if I had paid even the discounted $39, I would be pissed.

I hope for everyone's sake, they do a better job with London.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Sep 29, 2014)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I signed in on the site and it says my sub is active but I'm almost positive I wasn't charged. Ugh


I keep e-mailing them about that -- I canceled last week and my sub still says "active" too.  They promise me the computer is supposed to update tonight.  If it doesn't, I'll contact them again.  (On the plus side, all my CS e-mails have been answered within a few hours.)

I was perfectly happy with the box for the price I paid.  Granted, as I've said elsewhere in this thread, I paid $4 for the box (thanks to a Rue La La deal and a $25 RLL credit).  I don't think I'd be happy if I'd paid $40 or $50.  I gave the coffee away (I hate coffee, but it's no biggie giving it away when I paid so little for the box to begin with).


----------



## Julie Casey (Sep 29, 2014)

I was pretty disappointed in the Puerto Rico box, even with the $29 Living Social deal. It's essentially some ok food and a guide book. I got the mini subscription for October since my mom's from London and I figured it may be a better value since I don't want the guidebook.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 30, 2014)

Juls802 said:


> I was pretty disappointed in the Puerto Rico box, even with the $29 Living Social deal. It's essentially some ok food and a guide book. I got the mini subscription for October since my mom's from London and I figured it may be a better value since I don't want the guidebook.


I would be as well. I suspected it would be so after I got the india box. I made a comment like that on a fb page for swaps and some chick blocked me.  But I knew it was going to be food and soaps and things i just didnt want. I do hope London is great for you all!  I go there quite a bit and can just pick up things that I actually want from there.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 13, 2014)

I just wanted to give you guys a heads up on this sub.  They don't answer email and there is no way to cancel without contacting them.   I have been trying to cancel my sub for a while.  They billed me last month and sent me a box  anyway.  It was not worth what I paid for it and had expired snacks in it.  I wrote to them and also wrote on their facebook wall.  They did not answer me and deleted my post from their facebook wall along with a few other negative comments. I would not recommend this sub .


----------



## nicolispicoli (Oct 13, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I just wanted to give you guys a heads up on this sub.  They don't answer email and there is no way to cancel without contacting them.   I have been trying to cancel my sub for a while.  They billed me last month and sent me a box  anyway.  It was not worth what I paid for it and had expired snacks in it.  I wrote to them and also wrote on their facebook wall.  They did not answer me and deleted my post from their facebook wall along with a few other negative comments. I would not recommend this sub .


That's weird, I've never heard of them not responding right away. I cancelled after the puerto rico box and she (Rebecca) got back to me within hours asking me to confirm. I also had a box way back in March and the same thing, same day response.


----------



## Schmootc (Oct 15, 2014)

I emailed about a leaky item from the Vegas box (IIRC) and the response was pretty quick as well.


----------



## gcc69 (Oct 18, 2014)

Has anyone gotten shipping info yet for the Oct./London box? On their FB page they said shipping info would be sent out on the 17th,


----------



## Julie Casey (Oct 21, 2014)

I got my Escape Mini today:

1) Pork &amp; mustard flavored chips

2) English toffee

3) Body oil

4) Miniature bus

5) Tea

Just ok. The bus is such a waste of value of the box. Better than Puerto Rico though.


----------



## Schmootc (Oct 21, 2014)

I had one of the toffees from the Escape Mini after lunch today and they are delicious. Am swapping the bus on MSA for some other items I want and am happy with the rest. I'm not sure it's worth what I paid for it in a strict dollar amount, but I think the curation was good this time around and I do put some of the cost toward that and the surprise factor. Much better than Puerto Rico. And I'm looking forward to Hawaii next month.


----------



## vanstoj (Oct 23, 2014)

has anyone gotten there October London full box.  Not the mini.  My label was created on Monday early morning and since then nothing and no reply from the company to the numerous posts on its facebook page about this.  I am afraid this company and the box may be going under given all the recent problems they have had.  I bought on living social but will probably not renew my 3 month subscription because of all the problems.


----------



## gcc69 (Oct 23, 2014)

vanstoj said:


> has anyone gotten there October London full box.  Not the mini.  My label was created on Monday early morning and since then nothing and no reply from the company to the numerous posts on its facebook page about this.  I am afraid this company and the box may be going under given all the recent problems they have had.  I bought on living social but will probably not renew my 3 month subscription because of all the problems.


Same thing - label created Monday and then NOTHING... They said last week that we'd get tracking last Friday and that the box would arrive the middle of this week. :-(


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 25, 2014)

My box came today.  It is horrible.  The body oil also leaked and soaked into the other items.   I cannot imagine anyone paying full price for this,  The value of this box is not what you pay for it less.  I get the full size box .. the box I got  had the rick stevens travel guide , tiny tiny soap, tea, cookies, a sample of oil,  bag of toffee. Toy car.   This box is  $50 dollars.   Its not even worth $30 .  I actually like the last one a little better and that was bad too.  One more month and my subs  over.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 28, 2014)

Schmootc said:


> I had one of the toffees from the Escape Mini after lunch today and they are delicious. Am swapping the bus on MSA for some other items I want and am happy with the rest. I'm not sure it's worth what I paid for it in a strict dollar amount, but I think the curation was good this time around and I do put some of the cost toward that and the surprise factor. Much better than Puerto Rico. And I'm looking forward to Hawaii next month.


I love the toffees as well and I agree with you that the box is probably not worth the actual dollar amount but it was ok still. Better than Puerto Rico. My little one enjoyed the taxi. I'm also a tea drinker so I'm looking forward to trying to the tea. I was going to cancel but I want to see what's in the Hawaii box next month.


----------



## gcc69 (Oct 28, 2014)

I cancelled last week. I was glad I skipped last month, but even so, this is the third month that there's been a big shipping delay so I was put off. I was going out of town for the weekend, just a few days and not enough time to have mail held. According to tracking, by Friday night it hadn't left OR yet. It actually ended up being delivered Monday and sitting on my porch in the rain all night until I got home this morning. The contents were surprisingly okay, but the box, tissue paper, and brochure were soaked (gross to bring into the house, had to put it in the kitchen sink to open it since it was wet and dirty...). Had the stupid thing been delivered last as promised repeatedly on their FB page...

The little oils leaked in the plastic bag they were in so at least that was contained.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 15, 2014)

Did anyone get the December box from Escape Monthly?  I think the theme was the Holidays in Europe. I'd like to see that box and I think MSA isn't subscribed anymore.  Maybe she'll get a complimentary box and we can see what's in it.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Dec 19, 2014)

Mermaid35 said:


> Did anyone get the December box from Escape Monthly?  I think the theme was the Holidays in Europe. I'd like to see that box and I think MSA isn't subscribed anymore.  Maybe she'll get a complimentary box and we can see what's in it.


I just got the December escape mini and I am glad I cancelled the subscription for any future boxes. The theme was supposed to be European Christmas. It contained:

2 German white lace snowflake ornaments - $9

a bag of mini madeleines - $10

mulled wine and cider spices (made in Iowa) - $7.50

Christmas in Paris tea - $4.50

Bonus - piece of nougat - $2

If I wanted a food subscription I would have subscribed to a food box. I was really disappointed with this as I have been over the past several months. The next box is supposed to be "users choice" they are letting people vote on their FB page. Not really sure how they will get a box together for January if they dont even have the destination set yet.


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Jan 6, 2015)

I got the December holiday box and it was just ok. Definitely not worth $40. I was drawn in because on their FB page they showed the castle I visited last summer in Germany. I was expecting more than just food. I have tried it once before in the past and was not impressed then, either. I emailed to cancel, however, I waited too long and got charged for the January box. It is a Portlandia theme, which could be cool if they do it right but I'm really not expecting that much.

If I feel drawn in to order this box again, I am going to reread this thread to talk myself out of it. Way over-priced for what is in the box in my opinion.


----------



## Geek (Jan 16, 2015)

Changed the title of this thread/topic to just "Escape Monthly"


----------



## Jasujo (Jan 20, 2015)

I just got the January Portland box and I've got to say I really like it. I hope this means the boxes are going to get better than the last couple! In the box was:

Moon Portland Travel Guide - $17

Molly Muriel Warm &amp; Woodsy Bar Soap (with Shea Butter) - $6

Keep Portland Weird Candle - $14

Masala Pop Saffron Rose with Jacobsen Salt (Popcorn) - $7

Rose City Pepperheads Berry Trio (Pepper jellies - Marionberry Blast, Sizzlin' Strawberry, and Hollerin' Huckleberry) - $7

Valentina's Homebrewed Habit-Breaker Magickal Mineral Bath Salts (Sweet orange, Cedarwood, and Lavendar) - $10

Bonus! Portland Bee Balm (Oregon mint lip balm) - $3

Everything is actually from Portland, too! I think I'm going to give this box a chance for a bit longer and see if things get better for 2015.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanstoj (Jan 20, 2015)

I got the Portland mini and really loved it.  I got the soap, the pepper jellies, the candle and the popcorn.   I loved the items and they did seem to represent the area well.  I have gotten the Valentina's items in a yogi surprise box and loved it!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Jan 22, 2015)

Got an email that said February's city was Nashville. I LOVE Nashville, so I am definitely interested. I could use some Loveless in my life or Project 615 items. It had a 20% off code, but not sure if that is enough for me to go for it.


----------



## Jasujo (Feb 21, 2015)

Meh. I just got the Nashville box and it's back to mostly all food again. The last box was so good, too! :/

Here's what was in the Nashville box:

Moon Nashville Travel Guide - $16.99

Willa's Wildflower Honey Shortbread Bites (4 oz.) - $5.75

Sweet Meat Jerky (Mango Chipotle, 2 oz.) - $8.99

Soberdough Brew Bread (Roasted Garlic, 16 oz.) - $7.95

Little Seed Farm Goats Milk Soaps (Orange Vetiver, 4.75 oz.) - $7.00

Brittle Brothers Gourmet Peanut Brittle (3 oz.) - $3.29

As tasty as the food might be, I didn't sign up for another food box. I keep hoping there are going to be actual things, like beauty/skincare products, jewelry, etc. I really don't know what to make of this box. I liked last month's so much! This month, not really worth the price, IMO.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for posting! Sounds like a nice box but I'm glad I unsubbed. Didn't need anymore food things either.


----------



## gcc69 (Mar 13, 2015)

I stopped getting this box several months ago but just re-subbed for Australia with the recent RueLaLa deal. Is it just me or is it odd that I never saw any spoilers, there's still nothing about Australia in the Next Desination section of their website, and they've not posted anything on their website since 2/18/15?


----------



## Jasujo (Mar 22, 2015)

The Australia box arrived yesterday and I really like it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Inside was:

Moon Living Abroad in Australia - $19.99

B'Lure Flower Extracts (Hibiscus) - $10.00

Lamav Organic Skin Science Bio-A7 Firming Eye Lotion - $25.00

Simple Scents Australian Soap - $4.00

Australian Gold Face Guard Stick - $5.00

Clip-On Koalas (4) - $5.00

Lucky Country Aussie Style Licorice (Strawberry) - $3.00

I love when the boxes aren't all food! I will say I wish there was more than one food item, though. I just can'tbe  pleased! XD Anyway, the licorice was *very* good! It wasn't waxy like Twizzlers. As soon as you opened the bag, there was a delicious strawberry scent. &lt;3 We were also happy there were four clip-on koalas. I have four daughters and they almost had all their favorite colors (3/4)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We tried the flower extract, but didn't notice much difference in the flavor of the water. I think sunscreen in stick form (like a glue stick) is a neat idea! I can't wait until the weather gets warmer to try it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I thought this was a great box and hope they stay like this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit:

Their Facebook says Japan is next! I can't wait to see what's in that box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Australia box sounds nice! I no longer get this box because I had to do some serious cut back on the boxes I was getting. It looks like the next destination is Japan. New subscribers can get 50% off with a coupon code HALFOFF . Just thought I'll pass the info along to anyone who might be interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 18, 2015)

My Japan box is shipped out yesterday. I can't wait to receive it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
In their e-mail to my other account they gave some spoilers on the box content:

"From rare *Handcrafted Traditional Wind Chimes* to exotic *Bamboo Charcoal Konjac Beauty Sponges* and delicious *Poky Matcha Biscuits*, this month's Escape to Japan is the most unique collection of luxury products yet!

We've listened to your suggestions, and focused on finding beautiful, handmade products that will last beyond one use, like authentic *Designer Chopsticks*. You're sure to love these Japanese goodies!"

So far we have wind chimes, konjac sponge, pocky matcha, chopsticks, and the travel book. Looks good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder what the other items will be. I hope we will receive some Japanese skincare items, they are so good.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> My Japan box is shipped out yesterday. I can't wait to receive it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">
> 
> In their e-mail to my other account they gave some spoilers on the box content:
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great box! I wish I was getting this. Would definitely love to try the konjac sponge and get authentic chopsticks. So happy for you for getting this!


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 18, 2015)

Reija said:


> That sounds like a great box! I wish I was getting this. Would definitely love to try the konjac sponge and get authentic chopsticks. So happy for you for getting this!


Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Honestly, I am against the idea of paying $49.95/month (or $39.95/month with a promo code) for Escape Monthly or any random subscription box. This is my first Escape Monthly box. I had to have it since I am a lover of all things Japanese. I got this box for 50% off and I also think it looks like a great box especially for the price I paid.   

I am thinking of unsubscribing after I receive my box and resubscribing in the future based on the destinations.

How smooth is unsubscribing via e-mail?


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 18, 2015)

Reija said:


> That sounds like a great box! I wish I was getting this. Would definitely love to try the konjac sponge and get authentic chopsticks. So happy for you for getting this!


They are sending out this exact sponge: http://japanesekonjacsponge.com/products/bamboo-charcoal-konjac-puff


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2015)

Looks like a great sponge! Very exciting! I really wish I was getting this. I know what you mean about the price. It was too much for me also. I got the box for 3 months and had to cancel after. The cancellation was no problem. I think the service is great. Maybe I'll resub again for a little bit in the future. Right now I'm maxed out on the boxes. I like the idea of a vacation in a box. It's like a mini vacation without going anywhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 18, 2015)

Reija said:


> Looks like a great sponge! Very exciting! I really wish I was getting this. I know what you mean about the price. It was too much for me also. I got the box for 3 months and had to cancel after. The cancellation was no problem. I think the service is great. Maybe I'll resub again for a little bit in the future. Right now I'm maxed out on the boxes. I like the idea of a vacation in a box. It's like a mini vacation without going anywhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Maybe you can still get this box. This seems like a very flexible and accommodating company. Before subscribing Rebecca replied my many question through Facebook messages and she even gave me a new code that was not even given in their website or Retailmenot.

Konjac sponge looks great, I just need some dedication to put the extra effort to use it regularly (yes, I am the lazy type  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Same here, I like the idea of vacation in a box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's so refreshing.

Thank you. It's great to hear that cancellation was no problem. I was a bit anxious.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 18, 2015)

May 2015 box theme is "The Rocky Mountain range in the Western United States and Canada". This box will have bath &amp; body products, local goodies (handcrafted right in the Rockies), super foods, and an unforgettable souvenir.
Here is the full article: http://escapemonthly.com/touch-the-sky-this-may-adventure-to-the-rockies-with-escape-monthly/

I think I will pass this one, since I like hiking the Rockies, but do not like souvenirs from them and do not need more bath&amp;body products (Birchbox is taking care of that). 
I wonder what will the exact items be like.


----------



## PA Anna (Apr 19, 2015)

@@pearldrop The Japanese box sounds amazing. I found it easy to unsubscribe via email.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 19, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> @@pearldrop The Japanese box sounds amazing. I found it easy to unsubscribe via email.


Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am thrilled to have such fantastic box for half price. I can't wait to receive the goodies.


----------



## Jasujo (Apr 20, 2015)

My Japan box arrived today! I think this is one of my favorite boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In it was:

Moon Living Abroad in Japan guide - $19.99

Rare Japanese Wind Chime - $7.00

Pocky Matcha Biscuits (2.47 oz.) $5.00

Japanese Konjac Bamboo Charcoal Sponge - $12.00

Tao of Tea Japanese Sencha Tea (2 oz.) - $10.00

Traditional Sandalwood Fan - $5.00

Authentic Japanese Chopsticks - $4.95

I think I will use every one of these items. That doesn't happen with subscription boxes often. haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really think Escape Monthly's boxes have been a lot better this year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 10, 2015)

Not sure if anyone here is getting this box but the next box's theme is Greece. I don't get this box anymore because I had to cut back but just wanted to pass on the info. 

Here is the spoiler for it



Spoiler



[SIZE=11.5pt]*Olivia Beauty Bar from Papoutsanis* [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=11.5pt]Serenata Milk Chocolate Wafer[/SIZE]*


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just got an email from Escape Monthly saying that they will not continue business.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 4, 2016)

Escape Monthly has previous boxes on sale http://escapemonthly.com/deals/

Just wanted to pass on the info in case someone is interested


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 4, 2016)

Reija said:


> Escape Monthly has previous boxes on sale http://escapemonthly.com/deals/
> 
> Just wanted to pass on the info in case someone is interested


They charge some ridiculously high amounts for shipping :/

I asked them and they said increased shipping costs are one of the reasons they went out of business  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wanted to grab a few boxes but don't want to pay $40 shipping for $80 cart.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 4, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> They charge some ridiculously high amounts for shipping :/
> 
> I asked them and they said increased shipping costs are one of the reasons they went out of business  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">
> 
> I wanted to grab a few boxes but don't want to pay $40 shipping for $80 cart.


Wow that is expensive for shipping! What a bummer


----------

